# Can I run MS-DOS and WinXP on the same system?



## wigginton (Feb 10, 2005)

I dug out some old software the other day that requires MS-DOS. Although the programs run under Dosbox, some are a little slow, despite tweaking the config file. Is there anyway I can boot into a true MS-DOS environment without using emulation software such as Dosbox, but at the same time keep Windows XP? Or, if not... Is there any other software that will emulate MS-DOS at a faster speed than Dosbox? Any help regarding this would be great.

Thanks,

Ryan.


----------



## nibor (Aug 6, 2003)

Since I don't have WinXP I can't check if this works, but I saw it in a computer magazine a couple of years ago and jotted it down in case it came in useful. I should be interested to know if it does work! This is supposed to allow you to define a config.sys and autoexec.bat for each of your DOS programs. The steps are:

a) Copy c:\windows\system32\config.nt and c:\windows\system32\autoexec.nt files to the directory of the DOS program;
b) Edit these files for the configuration you want and save them under a new name;
c) Go to the Properties dialog for the DOS program, then to the Program tab, and click on Advanced;
d) Enter the Config & Autoexec filenames from b) above.

Allegedly WinXP will now run the program in its own customized environment.

Nibor


----------

